# Would you be open to dating someone who is bisexual?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Just curious. I've dated someone who was bisexual and didn't think twice about his sexuality. But I know some people would probably be uncomfortable with it. I've also been accused of not being able to commit since I'm bi, so I thought this thread would be interesting. :b


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd have no problem at all dating someone who's bisexual.

This, like the "sleeps around" poll though, makes me ask: How do you know? You only know what people tell you.

For all anyone knows, your wife of 25 years is bisexual... Maybe she even had female partners before getting together with you in the first place, and she just didn't say anything about it...

I don't know.. To each their own, I suppose, but overall, I feel like there is some level of ignorance at hand in answering "no" to this question.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> I'd have no problem at all dating someone who's bisexual.
> 
> This, like the "sleeps around" poll though, makes me ask: How do you know? You only know what people tell you.
> 
> ...


Why the hell wouldn't your wife tell you that she is bisexual? Lol. I don't understand couples that keep big secrets like that from eachother, especially if you're married...o.o


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

yes


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> Why the hell wouldn't your wife tell you that she is bisexual?


I don't know, let me ask her...

Or.. wait.. Possibly for fear of getting a reaction a bit too commonly seen from people outside this site (and sometimes on this site - you know, being the 'support' site that it is~).

After all, bisexual people are promiscuous, are likely to cheat, aren't trustworthy, are carriers of STDs, have shady pasts involving multitudes of partners, and are in fact closet homosexuals... etc., etc... You know -- the things that straight people are incapable of.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> After all, bisexual people are promiscuous, are likely to cheat, aren't trustworthy, are carriers of STDs, have shady pasts involving multitudes of partners, and are in fact closet homosexuals... etc., etc... You know -- the things that straight people are incapable of.


Hahaha, yup!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Right.

Right.

Right.

Yes, bisexual people are more honest about their sexuality, and less ingrained with phobia.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Sure 2 girls one guy


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

For bisexual guys: Yeah it might be a slight turn on, if I'm totally honest (so I picked that one) but it's more that it would be cool, because to some extent we'd have one more thing in common really I guess (both liking guys)? But either way yeah sure, and it definitely wouldn't bother me. 

If I ever dated a woman it wouldn't bother me either for obvious reasons in that case .


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Honestly wouldn't bother me, I don't think it'd be something I'd even keep on my mind.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't see why not..


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

:yes Yes. In fact it would be ideal.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Oui


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I would like kinda totally date a bisexual girl, but I like kinda totally wouldn't date a bisexual girl...

I guess my answer could be seen as going both ways...totally...


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I feel bad saying this, but NO... I would not. I would have to worry about my partner not only leaving me for another woman, but other men too. When it comes to cheating, they would have twice as many options... and I imagine they would want to be with a guy too. I would worry that they wouldn't be satisfied with me, because they would want a guy as well.

I'm sorry. I do feel bad saying this...

Just... no thanks.

:no


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

sure so long we get to have 3somes (2 girls obv)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Grand said:


> I feel bad saying this, but NO... I would not. I would have to worry about my partner not only leaving me for another woman, but other men too. When it comes to cheating, they would have twice as many options... and I imagine they would want to be with a guy too. I would worry that they wouldn't be satisfied with me, because they would want a guy as well.
> 
> :no


Actually there's not an increased chance they would cheat on you. If they cheat on you it has to do with who they are as a person, not how many people they could potentially chose from. Because they are bisexual does not mean they are more likely to cheat on you. The desire to cheat on someone has more to do with a persons personality rather than their sexual orientation.

Why would you imagine they would want to be with a guy too? Just because they are bisexual doesn't mean they fluctuate between male and female, it just means that they are attracted to both genders. Lots of false assumptions here. You should learn more about bisexuality before making firm opinions like this, imo.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

mark101 said:


> Pretty much this and people can say there is no increased chance of being cheated on all they want but I think that's incorrect.
> It might not be in year two or even year five but at some point that itch is gonna need scratching.


When you're in love with someone, you only want to be with that person.
:stu


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Of course. Wouldn't hurt if she has a bisexual gf either.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mark101 said:


> Yeah i'm not saying in all cases but it would be an increased risk plus it would be a turn off for me.
> I've had this conversation with an ex-gf and neither of us could get our heads around bisexuality to be honest.
> 
> The difference between having sex with a man as opposed to a woman is like the difference between night and day.
> Just dont get how you can find both equally beautiful and irresistible if i'm honest.





mark101 said:


> Pretty much this and people can say there is no increased chance of being cheated on all they want but I think that's incorrect.
> *It might not be in year two or even year five but at some point that itch is gonna need scratching.*


Wow.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on where he is on the Kinsey scale.


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd try it. I'm still figuring out my sexuality anyway, and I think I could understand their point of view about it.

I wouldn't say there are twice as many options for cheating. Most of the same gender won't be interested in them, only the gay ones. And why does having more options make bisexuals more likely to cheat? Wouldn't the same apply to straight people too?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No. I wouldn't want to date a girl who isn't 100% attracted to men.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

You know, I dunno. We can both check out other dudes, that will be a plus lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

meganmila said:


> You know, I dunno. We can both check out other dudes, that will be a plus lol


Lol. That's what I do with my boyfriend. Well with other girls. :b He'll show me a picture of a girl on tumblr and I'm like "DAT ***" :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol. That's what I do with my boyfriend. Well with other girls. :b He'll show me a picture of a girl on tumblr and I'm like "DAT ***" :lol


Haha, I would probably comment on other girls saying how pretty they are...I mean I say that anyways and appreciate beauty in anything heh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it would be hot if she checked out and became excited at the thought of other women, but that doesn't give her an excuse to cheat. Do bisexual people feel something is lacking and their needs aren't being met if they are in a exclusive relationship with only one gender?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

farfegnugen said:


> I think it would be hot if she checked out and became excited at the thought of other women, but that doesn't give her an excuse to cheat. Do bisexual people feel something is lacking and their needs aren't being met if they are in a exclusive relationship with only one gender?


I'm not sure how other bisexual people feel. But if I love someone, there's nothing lacking. I'm still attracted to women, just like my boyfriend is still attracted to women, but I have no desire to be with anyone else. If my boyfriend wanted to do a threesome with another girl, I think I would try it. But it's DEFINITELY not something I'd leave him for if he wasn't into the idea. He is more than enough for me.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

farfegnugen said:


> I think it would be hot if she checked out and became excited at the thought of other women, but that doesn't give her an excuse to cheat. Do bisexual people feel something is lacking and their needs aren't being met if they are in a exclusive relationship with only one gender?


The way I look at it, theres no woman that could possibly embody every single thing about women that I like and I imagine that for people who identify as bisexual it would be the same.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

They're bisexual, so why not. As far as I'm concerned every women around my age has experimented with the same sex at some point. At least based on my pasted relationships, they all slept or have been with a women at some point in there lives. So it does not bother me one bit. 

I'd love to have a women where I could just be like, "oh hey, that chicks got a nice ***. What do you think?" without getting a break up talk. Because hell, everyone looks. Be the same thing if she said that about a guy with me, I can tell whether a guy is a good looking one or not.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Not because they are bisexual..


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

I would. I don't see anything wrong with it, especially being that I'm bisexual lol. I'm curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yep I'd date a bi-girl given the chance


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Of course I would.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

That would be a total non-issue for me. It wouldn't either bother me or turn me on... I can't see myself giving it much thought either way. So basically yes, of course I would.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah. I already am anyway xD


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Nope


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

Yup, of course.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

He's just trying to protect himself from us cheaters :b
No hard feelings though, everyone has their own dating preferences.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I want a girl as straight as me.


----------



## wow whoa (Jul 2, 2013)

Nope, not into that at all.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, I would. On paper.

It's not completely uncomplicated for me, though. I've known enough guys who called themselves "bi" _until coming out as gay_ to be entirely unbothered by it, at least if they're young. I have to much of an ego/insecurities to be the person that someone experiments with until coming out(something similar has also happend to me before and I seem to be a gay guy magnet).

_If the guy really was bi, I wouldn't have a problem with the bisexuality in itself._ But, I might worry about if he secretly longed for peen(which I obviously wouldn't be able to provide). If I was less paranoid about guys in general, I might not think that way. I don't know. I'm just trying to be honest about it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd be open to the idea, but for no other reason than my own ridiculous relationship insecurities I probably wouldn't.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> He's just trying to protect himself from us cheaters :b
> No hard feelings though, everyone has their own dating preferences.





probably offline said:


> Yes, I would. On paper.
> 
> It's not completely uncomplicated for me, though. I've known enough guys who called themselves "bi" _until coming out as gay_ to be entirely unbothered by it, at least if they're young. I have to much of an ego/insecurities to be the person that someone experiments with until coming out(something similar has also happend to me before and I seem to be a gay guy magnet).
> 
> _If the guy really was bi, I wouldn't have a problem with the bisexuality in itself._ But, I might worry about if he secretly longed for peen(which I obviously wouldn't be able to provide). If I was less paranoid about guys in general, I might not think that way. I don't know. I'm just trying to be honest about it.


Exactly. Maybe I am "ignorant" having not met any bisexual people, but I really do wonder if someone who says they are bisexual is just going through a phase where they don't want to admit they are gay so they are using the word "bisexual" as a hedge. Either way, as a non-effeminate man, I think the relationship would work better if my girlfriend is 100% attracted to men and only desires sex with men; not someone who is unsure which way they want to go or someone that is attracted to both and might not appreciate a manly man who is 0% effeminate.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I wouldn't care, as long as they weren't once a guy :lol.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Why is it that if you're not attracted to every type of person, people on here like to label you as having horribly big insecurities or a huge ego?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> Exactly. Maybe I am "ignorant" having not met any bisexual people, but I really do wonder if someone who says they are bisexual is just going through a phase where they don't want to admit they are gay so they are using the word "bisexual" as a hedge. Either way, as a non-effeminate man, I think the relationship would work better if my girlfriend is 100% attracted to men and only desires sex with men; not someone who is unsure which way they want to go or someone that is attracted to both and might not appreciate a manly man who is 0% effeminate.


I get that it might be hard to understand, especially since you're straight and haven't met any bisexual people. Just thought I'd share that my boyfriend is a non-effeminate man who I am more than satisfied with. I'm definitely attracted to both men and women overall. But since I'm in love and in a serious relationship, I wouldn't look elsewhere. Bisexual != unsure either btw.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I would. It wouldn't be a turn on or turn off, simply something I'd acknowledge and move on. It's not often I find people I'm very attracted to emotionally and intellectually, so why would I limit my options further by worrying about their sexuality?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Bisexual != unsure either btw.


A longitudinal report of 156 lesbian, gay, and bisexual youths examined changes in sexual identity over time. Fifty‐seven percent of the youths consistently self‐identified as gay/lesbian, 18% transitioned from bisexual to gay/lesbian, and 15% consistently identified as bisexual over time.

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/10.1080/00224490609552298#.Uf6-dW18snE


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

I really don't mind at all, huge turn on


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> A longitudinal report of 156 lesbian, gay, and bisexual youths examined changes in sexual identity over time. Fifty‐seven percent of the youths consistently self‐identified as gay/lesbian, 18% transitioned from bisexual to gay/lesbian, and 15% consistently identified as bisexual over time.
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/10.1080/00224490609552298#.Uf6-dW18snE


Well I guess I might be a lesbian in a few years then.

On a serious note, I get what you're saying.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm okay with almost anything, as long as they are a kind person.


----------



## MindHacker (Jun 7, 2013)

Hell yeah. Makes threesomes easier to negotiate


----------

